# A decent night out.



## Rusty T. (Aug 17, 2015)

I took my father out gigging on Thursday night. We had a decent night. Not much to call home about but, we did end up with 11. 1 was 19" and two more were 18 1/2". The rest were all around 15-17' range. We gigged all the fish in about a half mile area and in a rather large creek with grass beds. The fish in the creek were in about 6" of water. I did notice a very big difference in the temperature of the water in the creek as to the water in the bay. It was probably 10 to 15 degrees cooler. By far the best night of our outings so far. Only info I can give is, look at the creeks north of big water. Make sure the creeks are deep in the middle and look close at the grass beds..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a bad night ! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

That's more info any gigger has let out of the bag thanks for the report


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

All good sized fish. I'd take a successful trip like that anytime.


----------



## Rusty T. (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes sir it is more info than Ive seen on here as well..I am a fish lover and have, like many in here this year, have had a horrible time finding fish this year. Ive gigged 26 fish total this year in 6 trips, 11 being last Thursday night. IM NOT GOING TO TELL WHERE I FOUND THEM, BUT i WILL TELL YOU HOW i FOUND THEM!!! lol The real kicker to the other night is that it was a dead low tide with a crescent moon. Air temp reached low 70 upper 60's. Key is to always keep records of times, temp,moon, fish depth and number of fish gigged. write them down for future references. Also all but 4 of the fish i gigged had their nose on or against some type of structure. 3 where on grass flats about the size of a washtub. I hope this helps all of you to find some fish and have a great time on the water..


----------



## Rusty T. (Aug 17, 2015)

Here are a few pictures of the fish from Thursday night.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Florida (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the tips !


----------

